# Windward Pointe Proxy Vote



## dbmarch (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the info on this year's proxy vote at Hyatt Windward Pointe.  

Notice:
https://www.intelliscaninc.net/Hyatt/hwp/WPNoticesandAgendas.pdf

2013 Budget:
https://www.intelliscaninc.net/Hyatt/hwp/WPBudget.pdf

Reserved Funding:
https://www.intelliscaninc.net/Hyatt/hwp/WPReserve.pdf


The below-signed Owner(s) of the Windward Pointe Condominium Association of Key West, Inc., (the “Association") does/do hereby constitute and appoint the President of the Association, or such other officer or individual designated by the President as my/our proxy holder, or designees thereof, with full power of substitution, to act on my/our behalf at the General Membership Annual Meeting, or any adjournment thereof. The meeting will be held at Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa, 601 Front Street, Key West, FL 33040, Tuesday, October 9, 2012, 11:00 a.m. EDT. My/our proxy holder above-named shall have full authority to vote upon any and all matters that may be presented at said meeting, as fully and with the same effect as if the above-signed Owner(s) had been present at said meeting, except as otherwise directed in this Proxy. I/we hereby ratify and confirm all that my/our Proxy may cause to be done by virtue of this instrument.

ELECTION TO BOARD
THERE ARE NINE (9) CANDIDATES AND TWO (2) VACANCIES OF THE BOARD.
Two (2) owner members will be elected to the Board before this General Membership Annual Meeting of the Windward Pointe Condominium Association of Key West, Inc.
Proxy Holder or substitute is directed to cast the vote of the below-signed Owner(s) in the election of directors for the following TWO (2) CANDIDATES:
Annual ownership (use every year) = 1 vote per unit/week owned, per vacancy (2)
NINE (9) CANDIDATES LISTED ALPHABETICALLY – SELECT TWO (2) OWNER MEMBER CANDIDATES
Click on a candidate’s name to view their Candidate Profile.

Vote for up to TWO (2)

- Timothy Holleran
- Dwight S. Kadar (Incumbent) Current President
- Dennis F. Kanigowski
- Eric Krayowski
- Timothy S. McLellan
- James A. Misselwitz
- Jennifer Ogle
- James Runyan
- Roger Woolford

-------------------------------------------
Funding of the Association Reserve Account
Vote YES or NO

If the Association approves the waiver of the full funding of the Association reserves, the 2013 Reserve Assessment will be $100.21. If the Association does not approve the waiver of the full funding of the Association reserves, the 2013 Reserve Assessment will be $228.38.
	Should the Association approve the waiver of the Association’s full funding of the Association's reserves for 2013?	 
[ ]  YES	 
[ ]  NO	

--------------------------------------
IMPORTANT TO NOTE: If a quorum is not established, an official meeting or election cannot be conducted! This Proxy is revocable by the Owner and is valid only for the meeting for which it is given and any lawful adjournment. In no event is this Proxy valid more than 90 days from the date of the original meeting for which it was given.


________________________________________

Click the Review Vote button to continue. You will be given the opportunity to confirm and submit your proxy, or return to this screen to change your selection.



________________________________________
Timothy Holleran


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
TIMOTHY HOLLERAN	CAPE CORAL, FL	2010/yearly	5513/23
Occupation/Education: Multiple Business Owner- Mortgage, Title, Car Lot/College- Accounting
Experience: Previously a CFO for national hospital chain. I’ve also run many successful companies.
Benefit to the Association: I have a wealth of experience in many different industries. I’m an expert at marketing and analyzing financials. I think the Hyatt is a tremendous organization and I’d love to help if you need me. Thanks.

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
Dwight S. Kadar (Incumbent) Current President


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
DWIGHT S. KADAR 
CURRENT PRESIDENT	SEDONA, AZ	February 2006/annually	Multiple
Occupation/Education: Retired 2006; Chief Investment Officer of $5 Billion Public Corporation/ Bachelor’s of Industrial Engineering from the University of Dayton (1969); Master’s of Business Administration from Eastern Michigan University (1977)
Experience: My wife, Andrea, and I own two weeks at Windward Pointe where I am an Owner Representative and serve on the Board of Directors as President. In addition, we own two weeks at Highlands Inn, one week at Wild Oak Ranch, and one week at Pinon Pointe where for the past six years I have served as the Owner Representative and have served on the Board of Directors as President since 2007.
My experience as Owner Representative and a Member of the Board of Directors continues to provide me oversight of the financial management and the day-to-day operation of both the Windward Pointe and Pinon Pointe properties. For the past five years, I have conducted reviews of the Hyatt Residence Club’s maintenance fee investment portfolios to ensure that appropriate care was being exercised during the volatile financial markets.
Earlier this year, I was extensively involved with the Hyatt Residence Club’s legal staff to reduce Monroe County’s attempt to increase Windward Pointe’s assessed value from $46 million to $74 million. We were able to negotiate a reduction from $74 million to $52 million, annually saving Windward Pointe owners approximately $100,000.
Prior to my retirement in 2006, I was the Chief Investment Officer for a $5 billion public corporation. During my 35-year business career, I was responsible for operational budgeting, business planning, strategic planning, financial analysis, cash management, and investment management. All these disciplines have proven to be very useful in overseeing the operation of the Hyatt Residence Club properties.
Benefit to the Association: Since becoming Hyatt Residence Club owners in 2005, Andrea and I have traveled to Windward Pointe, Beach House, Highlands Inn, Wild Oak Ranch, Pinon Pointe, Hacienda del Mar, Coconut Plantation, Grand Aspen, Main Street Station, Sunset Harbor, High Sierra Lodge, North Star Lodge, and Mountain Lodge. At each resort, we meet with the property manager and the staff to review property operations.
I believe that the combination of my business background and my commitment to the Hyatt Residence Club with the ownership of six weeks, as well as my continuing experience as an Owner Representative and Board President of two Hyatt Residence Club properties will continue to benefit and best serve the interests of the owners of Windward Pointe Condominium Association.

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
Dennis F. Kanigowski


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
DENNIS F. KANIGOWSKI	MACOMB TWP., MI	2004/at least annually	Multiple
Occupation/Education: Supervisor Planning and Design Center of Excellence (Retired)/Associate Degree Eastern Michigan University 72, Journeyman Electrician Henry Ford CC (Chrysler Corp.)
Experience: Chrysler Corporation: Electrician 1972-1979, Detroit Edison (Dte Engery): Electrician Power Plants 1979-1984, Field Serviceman 1984-1986, Planning and Design (Designer Electrical Infrastructure and Enforcement) 1986-1994, Supervisor Planning and Design (Designer Electrical Infrastructure and Enforcement) 1994-1999, Supervisor Planning and Design (Corporate Policy and Procedures and Enforcement) 1999-2011
Benefit to the Association: I have a vast experience of meeting with a diverse group of residential, commercial, industrial and governmental customers, estimating their projects labor, material costs and writing contracts. I have established polices procedures and enforcement, selecting vendors their oversight, targets and goals with hands on supervising of line crews, contractors and office personal. I have done this working in the field and office during normal working hours, emergencies and storms. All of this to insure a Safe, environmental friendly and well built product for our valued customers and stock holders. This cannot be done without mutual respect for each other and I can share or at the very least provide some valued input. Note: a few years back I sent some information regarding the street lighting along Roosevelt when the road work was being done and how to go about it with the agencies involved, it must have been passed on because the fixtures I recommended were installed with the enhanced lenses that would direct the light more toward the road and less toward the Buildings and balconies.

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
Eric Krayowski


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
ERIC KRAYOWSKI	UPPERCO, MD	12/2005/every year	5331/46
Occupation/Education: Accountant/BS Acctg; MBA Finance, MS Finance, CPA (MP); CFP (tm)
Experience: 35 years experience with Fortune 50 Company in Accounting, Budgeting, Financial Management, Executive Compensation and Employee Benefits
Benefit to the Association: My background in financial planning (operating and capital budgeting) in a large corporate function/organization will significantly benefit the association.

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
Timothy S. McLellan


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
TIMOTHY S. McLELLAN	Chicopee, MA	2003/every other year	5232/47
Occupation/Education: Municipal Legislator/BSBA Concentration Finance
Experience: 6 years of Municipal Budget Experience. Manage a yearly budget of $160,000,000. Several Condo Association Municipal Advocate
Benefit to the Association: The years of experience managing a multimillion dollar budget and years of advocacy of multiple Condo Association

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
James A. Misselwitz


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
JAMES A. MISSELWITZ	Mount Laurel, NJ	2004/I use points to trade to another Hyatt location in Key West every year	3333/8&9
Occupation/Education: Business Owner/BA with CPCU in my profession
Experience: I have saved business owners money on their insurance related issues for more than 40 years. Especially when if comes to windstorm and property insurance issues. In our case, however, the review of ongoing expenses, local taxes, and the fees for ongoing services provided by Hyatt and the Vacation Clubb all need to be viewed with some skedpticism.
Benefit to the Association: First and foremost by lower costs. Better explaination of Hyatt expenses. An independent view that is not thrilled or fooled by people being nice to you or accomodating. These are rough times, and dollar spent in these areas need to stretched as far as they can go. Every reserve fund needs to be re-examined not just for financial stability but also for essential need. Are thing combinable that were once separate. Should we make separate catagories for those issues that have cost us in the past. Can we take better control of our expenses.
Can we find a better way to keep communication with the owners of Windward Point? Are any of our efforts used to give the owners status of significant changes in the budget or short falls before we get our annual bill. I know I can fix some of these things.
Lastly, we owners need to control the board. The Hyatt and the selling team has too long controlled this board and must be forced to relinquish control to the owners who pay for everything.

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
Jennifer Ogle


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
JENNIFER OGLE	FAIRHOPE, AL	2003/annually	Multiple
Occupation/Education: Human Resources Director/B.S. , University of Tennessee
Experience: I have led organizations and held management positions for over 15 years. I have had P&L responsibility and own and create budgets.
Benefit to the Association: I come to Windward Pointe every year- we own there and don’t want to go anywhere else! I believe I know the property as well as what the potential could be.

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
James Runyan


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
JAMES RUNYAN	MUSKEGON, MI	Mar 2012/every other year	5714/3
Occupation/Education: Consultant/Masters
Experience: Retired Senior Executive- National Security Agency (NSA) Currently part time Consulting- Coaching executive Leaders in NSA
Benefit to the Association: Past Treasurer & President of small condominium association in Michigan. I believe I could work well with the board in addressing issues with the intent of preserving the unique experience offered by Windward Point for all owners.

^Back to Voting
________________________________________
Roger Woolford


Owner Candidate Name	Home City/ State	Member Since/Use Home Resort?	Unit /Week
ROGER WOOLFORD	SUMMERFIELD, FL	2006/annually	5223/36
Occupation/Education: Systems Engineer/BS
Experience: Systems Engineer on a broad selection of programs, both government and industry, serving as individual contributor, program manager, divisional manager, chief architect Programs Range from military weapons systems, industrial manufacturing systems, corporate planning and project management and financial management.
Benefit to the Association: My skills range from detail specification analysis, requirements planning, budgeting, and rational expectations. I tend to think out of the box and challenge linear thinking (as was as is). I would bring a fresh look into the budgeting and maintenance processes used to manage the property plus my maintenance and building experience (home building-2, Government and industry hardware maintenance) will enable me to intelligently question proposals and budgets)


----------

